# All Of My Rats



## rodentparadise

I haven't posted anything since I joined, just been enthralled reading all the wonderful posts here. Looking at all your rat photos makes me want to share mine, too, so here are my rats. They are pleased to meet you.

Here is Millie:










And here is her caegemate Jane:












Here is Hero:










And his cagemate Atomic:












Here is Emily:










Here is her cagemate Julia:












Here is Karen:










And here is her cagemate Kelly:










Here finally, their third cagemate Pam:












Here is Mistro:










Here is his cagemate Sploofus:












Here is Foebe:










Foebe used to live with Bella, but Bella passed away in December '06.
This is a picture of Bella:










Now, Foebe lives with Paris (white), Lindsay (silver) and Britney (dark grey). Here they are:












Here is Reef:










And here is Neo:












Here is Led:










And her cagemate Zep:












Here is Vera-Lynn, whose cagemate Violet passed away this past January:










Vera-Lynn and Violet (were) are extreme biters. When Violet passed away, there was no chance in housing Vera-Lynn with any other rats. She is far too old and far too aggressive to adapt to a new living arrangement. She lives alone in a spacious cage but does not enjoy coming out to play like everyone else. I adopted Vera-Lynn and Violet last summer and they were already almost two and a half years old and were already severe biters. Their former owners must not have socialized them and perhaps even traumatized them. Despite my best attempts to bond with both her and Violet, I cannot put my hand near her without getting a deep, blood-drawing bite. That doesn't mean I don't love her though. I love her deeply and it saddens me I cannot handle her like I do my others. My others kiss me, very affectionate, all of them. I wish I had that with Vera-Lynn. 



And last but not least, here is Penelope:










And her cagemate Spencer:











All the co-habitants are the same gender, of course.

Am I a slave to my rats? You bet! I love being a multirat owner. I am in the fortunate position where I work from home, so I am able to cater them night and day. It's great!!! I thought I was alone until I started meeting other multirat owners. I love forums like this because they make me feel more normal!


----------



## reachthestars

Wow, you have so many furkids ! They're all so beautiful, too. How many cages do you keep up?


----------



## rodentparadise

In total, there are 10 rat cages.

But, keep in mind, I also have other small animals (gerbils, mice, degus and hamsters). My mice have over 15 interconnected cages alone, just to give you an idea what it's like over here*. So, let's just put it this way...all I do is clean cages!!! Seriously. 

Every evening I clean a couple of cages. It's easier than trying to do them all in one night. I take the whole cage apart and disinfect everything. I do about 4 loads of laundry every week just for the pets fleeces and cozies and whatnot. I stay up really really late every night because I have so much to tend to pet-wise.

People think I am psychotic for being such a slave to my pets, but I don't care. It's OK because I choose this lifestyle. I have the ability to do it and am dedicated to it 110%. I feel like my current lifestyle is one of the best experiences I have ever gone through. Owning small animals is amazing and I don't mind any of the hard work.

Thank goodness I am married to a man who puts up with this insane lifestyle and even helps me clean everything (gasp!). If it weren't for my insane dedication and his help, our "Rodent Paradise" could not exist. Oh well. Crazy multipet pet owners we are.

*There are pictures of all of the mice cages and other craziness on our myspace page (www.myspace.com/rodentparadise) in case we sound too insane to be true...lol.


----------



## Nazarath

Your cages are amazing!!!! I can't let my ratties see or else they'll get jelous (evern though they have the run of the house lol).


----------



## rodentparadise

Nazarath said:


> Your cages are amazing!!!! I can't let my ratties see or else they'll get jelous (evern though they have the run of the house lol).


awww thanks  all those colorful tubed cages on my space are for the mice, though. the rats live in fairly-boring looking wire cages. i went for 'large size' and ended up with 'no style', but it's OK. i have to take some pictures of the rat cages some day, some good updated ones. i always take the rats out and take pictures of _them _ and forget to take pictures of their cages! 

i was looking at everyone's cages on here on the cage posting earlier and you guys have AMAZING rat habitats!!! so many of your cages are colorful and so stylish.


----------



## JennieLove

All your babies are so cute!


----------



## JennieLove

All your babies are so cute!


----------



## punkchica321

Aww they are very cute! It's rattie crazy at you're house huh hehe, I wish I had that many ratties or even two .


----------



## Nazarath

I wanna steal your little blue girls lol. I come here just to see their cuteness .


----------



## ladylady

wow thats lots of animals!


----------

